# [ASCII] comment générer une image (résolu)

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

simple question: que puis-je utiliser pour créer une image sous forme de texte, à partir d'un texte simple ...

L'idée serais de dessiner un "loopx" en texte par exemple, mais sans le faire à la main ...  histoire de pas devenir fou avec l'encodage ...

Merci d'avance

----------

## geekounet

```
# emerge figlet
```

 :Wink: 

Ou t'as même aussi toilet qui est une version améliorée de figlet (et rétrocompatible) qui utilise la libcaca pour faire encore mieux avec des caractères unicodes et de la couleur, tout ça en utilisant la libcaca  :Smile: 

Ya un ebuild pour toilet dans mon overlay => ici  :Wink: 

Sinon pour faire des cadres, ya app-misc/boxes qui est sympa aussi, et games-misc/cowsay pourrait ptêt te plaire aussi  :Razz: 

Voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

http://www.network-science.de/ascii/

----------

## kwenspc

Toilet, outil utilisant la libcaca... Bon sang quel humour, presque pire que le mien  :Laughing: 

----------

## cylgalad2

Et un bon vieux banner  :Question: 

----------

## anigel

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Toilet, outil utilisant la libcaca... Bon sang quel humour, presque pire que le mien 

 

C'est clair... La libcaca je trouvais déjà limite, mais un outil toilet par dessus, fallait oser !

 :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Toilet, outil utilisant la libcaca... Bon sang quel humour, presque pire que le mien  
> 
> C'est clair... La libcaca je trouvais déjà limite, mais un outil toilet par dessus, fallait oser !
> 
> 

 

A noter aussi que la partie de la libcaca qui s'occupe de l'unicode et tout (et utilisée par toilet) s'appelle la libcucul ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A noter aussi que la partie de la libcaca qui s'occupe de l'unicode et tout (et utilisée par toilet) s'appelle la libcucul ^^

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Neuromancien

C'est vraiment de mauvais goût...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Temet

Ouep, vraiment un gout de chiotte!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouep, vraiment un gout de chiotte!  

 

roh la blague de merde^^

----------

## Deusexodus

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Ouep, vraiment un gout de chiotte!   
> 
> roh la blague de merde^^

 

Ro recursion douteuse.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

 :Cool: 

merci pour les infos les zamis   :Laughing: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nonas

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> C'est vraiment de mauvais goût... 

 C'est le moment de dire que l'auteur est le leader Debian actuel ou pas ?   :Laughing: 

----------

